# British E60 press release



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

http://www.germancarfans.com/News.cfm?NewsID=2030331.002


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> *http://www.germancarfans.com/News.cfm?NewsID=2030331.002 *


Interesting; no Valvetronic on the sixes, yet.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

> Innovative technology combined with weight-saving processes, that knock up to 65 kg off the current 5 Series figure, ensure that the best just gets better and provides a genuine new standard for driving dynamics, safety, economy and performance.


-143lbs :yikes:


----------

